# Garmin Nuvi 350 takes me in circles



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

A few months ago I was going to the mall, but the gps wouldn't find it, and a few months before it did so i never got to the mall cause my gps couldn't find it when I typed the name of the mall in. I even typed places near by, but my gps couldn't find those places.

Today I put in an address of a friend, and its my first time driving to her house which I was later then I was supposed to be cause I went in circles. The gps said go straight at the one spot, and when I saw it took me back near my house a different route that I had never been on I went back, and got the gps to take me to her house. I have no clue why it worked the second time.

The one spot it told me to go straight the first time it told me to turn the second time which is how I made it. I was going to start turning on random roads to try to find the house on my own cause I had the address.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Also going to her house some guy in a truck was following me, and tailgating. I hate it when people in trucks do that so I found a road with a lot of black ice, and floored it. The truck followed, and I have no clue what happened. No driveways or anything in site, and the truck was gone. He must have went off road or chickened out, and turned around.


----------

